# Beetle 1.8t Carnage and engine swap etc! not 56k friendly. change your timing belts folks!



## dillusionalmonkey (May 19, 2006)

Hi all,
Been a LOONG time since I posted here as I'm usually doing stuff with tdis etc, But thought you guys might enjoy this. everyone likes carnage right?
The back story,
Bought a 99 beetle, bright yellow 1.8t 5 spd.
Bought it with a popped timing belt with intentions of rebuilding the head and giving it to the girl I was dating at the time - aren't dating anymore and I will probably be selling it after this so HMU if you want the details or wanna buy it and have me build it up with beefy rods or something or whatever - either way, isn't a classified so. Moving on.
The Patient.
















Nice little unassuming car, Subtle color right?

I've had the car for awhile, finally got some free time at the shop, Pushed it in, 










Pulled the intake - noticed something was kinda missing looking in the ports. 
So I pulled the Sparkplug! 









Interesting, Lets pull the whole head.










Crunchy! opcorn:

Lets find the missing pieces! 










That's one way to lighten the rotating assembly, Low cost low compression lightweight pistons right? :facepalm:










And the donor stuff now,

The new head all stripped down, Starting the cutting process, I gave the intakes a 3 angle and the exhaust a 4 angle job. Because boredom. so.. High performance beetle! lol










Fresh Cut valves!










Yay nice complete pistons and cylinder walls that still have crosshatch instead of huge gouge marks from a AWOL valve



















Great interactive cupholder. :beer::beer::beer::beer: :laugh:










And this is what happens when ya drink when doing this stuff, the engine gets a paintjob to match the car lol,










More updates to come!
I'll be decking the head and re-assembling the head hopefully tomorrow depending on how sore I am from shoveling snow. 
Feel free to ask questions etc, I'll answer what I can.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice job! Another New Beetle; saved from the junk yard! I have a feeling, more and more of these early 1.8Ts with timing belts breaking, will be scrapped as they not worth that much anymore. I'm sure; the fact that you are doing the work yourself, makes it more cost effective. Do you have an idea; how much you are going to spend to finish the job? Doing all the head work yourself; is another cost saver, was the original head or block salvageable or did you get another used one (the head/block; being one of the major costs of the repair)? Thanks for posting!


----------



## dillusionalmonkey (May 19, 2006)

*Continuing on...*

well, Honestly I dont know how much I'm going to be into the car for. Idc as long as I can get it back when I sell it. 
And yeah, If i didnt do the work myself this car would have hit the scrapyard.
The previous head as you can see from the pictures was trash, as is the turbo because that was literally FILLED with chunks of the head, and the block may be salvageable if i bore it out, but with that much carnage id have to get new pistons and probably at least 2 new rods, and then new bearings rings etc etc so when i can get a complete engine from my friends at a junkyard with LOW miles for idk im probably into the engine with for 500 ish including ALL accessories, turbo, intercooler, alternator, ac compressor etc (need spare parts? HMU! lol). I'd be an idiot to waste my time boring that block. Now if someone wants me to bore it out, sleeeve it etc for a stroker, well.. id be more than happy to, - I'd love to build someone a monster like the honda motor we just did. s2k motor, sleeved it out etc etc 600+whp boosted honda. Still dont like honderps though.

Back on topic though.

got some free time, Assembled the head, nice fresh valve seals and tensioner gasket +half moon, Cut it, Cleaned the deck of the block, nice new headgasket, put the head on the block etc, fresh waterpump and tensioner and new gates belt, now waiting on some shop time to drop the old engine out the bottom and cram this one in.
I'll upload the billion requsite pictures tonight hopefully, mifi cards SUCK for trying to upload pictures lol.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool! It is refreshing to see someone; go, "ALL IN" and fix a car, others would just give up on! I am looking forward to hearing and seeing your process; if my 1.8T AWP, craters... I'll know what I am in for, when it comes to do a overhaul! Keep the pics/posts coming! 

By the way; I replaced a turbo, in a 1.8T Jetta; these guys were able to help me out with rebuilding the turbo. The turbo was too damaged to rebuild; so they put in a new center section, it worked out well and the turbo has been great! If you need one; check out their website or give them a call for options! 

www.turbocity.com


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

